# Heavy Duty Cable Benders



## Gobeau (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I would like to purchase a set of Bulldog Benders but can’t find them anywhere in CANADA! Amazon.com will not ship them up here and I’ve contacted a US reseller and their reply was the same “Sorry, we do not ship outside the US”! From what I can see, these are probably the best benders on the market for large AWG cable bending. Any one here in CANADA have a handle on getting these here? THX.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ive never used one or have even seen anyone use one.
Im afraid to find out I have been doing it wrong all these years.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


Same here. Never used a cable bender before. But I have heard of them. How do you use a cable bender and what does it look like?
Got a picture or a link?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I use a pair of these from rack-a-tiers,, good for 3-500's
I use a 1/2" ratchet & breaker bar.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have couple verison with me but they are builted from starch so basically it my life saver espcally I work around with 750 or larger conductors. 

I know one guy he used the channel lock and used the handle while get a adjustable wrench fit on one side of channel lock so it act like oversized finger to bend it.

Yes Wirenuting have right source for current model for conductor bender.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Greenlee makes a set also. They're like a pipe tee with the side cut out.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

I’m sure someone here in the us could ship them to you for a price. I mean, if you buy three benders and ship them to me, I’ll ship two to you lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Ive never used one or have even seen anyone use one.
> Im afraid to find out I have been doing it wrong all these years.


With all the switch gear work you seem to do?


You pound the cables with a huge mallet around a large piece of lumber or what for a tight bend?


----------



## ithrowbuzzsaws (Jun 24, 2018)

I have used these a couple times. They work great for large wire in tight spots. Highly recommend.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> With all the switch gear work you seem to do?
> You pound the cables with a huge mallet around a large piece of lumber or what for a tight bend?



The largest cable I ever worked with was 750 mcm.
No bending tool used.
We pulled it, landed it without cable benders.
I think planning plays a very big roll in how much muscle it takes to land big wire.
Come to think of it. Landing the cable was the easiest part.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> I use a pair of these from rack-a-tiers,, good for 3-500's
> I use a 1/2" ratchet & breaker bar.


This is what I keep on the vans too. Nice little doo-hicky.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Gobeau said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to purchase a set of Bulldog Benders but can’t find them anywhere in CANADA! Amazon.com will not ship them up here and I’ve contacted a US reseller and their reply was the same “Sorry, we do not ship outside the US”! From what I can see, these are probably the best benders on the market for large AWG cable bending. Any one here in CANADA have a handle on getting these here? THX.



You can order them through Westburne and they are even on their website. not cheap though. https://www.westburne.ca/cwr/search/?text=Bulldog+Benders&maxProd=4&filter=&aliasname=


A piece of 1/4 flat stock and some old sockets can be had fairly cheap. Get creative.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> The largest cable I ever worked with was 750 mcm.
> No bending tool used.
> We pulled it, landed it without cable benders.
> I think planning plays a very big roll in how much muscle it takes to land big wire.
> Come to think of it. Landing the cable was the easiest part.


It has little to do with the cable itself in my experience, it has everything to do with the cabinet layout and or design that it's being installed in.

Especially the European medical equipment designs, they tend to be overly tight and little room to do much of anything.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

NDC said:


> You can order them through Westburne and they are even on their website. not cheap though. https://www.westburne.ca/cwr/search/?text=Bulldog+Benders&maxProd=4&filter=&aliasname=
> 
> 
> A piece of 1/4 flat stock and some old sockets can be had fairly cheap. Get creative.


A quality valve wheel wrench works also. Just round the edges.
But I’ll stick with my rack a tiers, they work better.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

How about a hickey bender?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> How about a hickey bender?


Room for something like that inside gear can be a huge problem, the smaller the better that is why the ones that go on a socket wrench or breaker bar are great.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Gobeau said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to purchase a set of Bulldog Benders but can’t find them anywhere in CANADA! Amazon.com will not ship them up here and I’ve contacted a US reseller and their reply was the same “Sorry, we do not ship outside the US”! From what I can see, these are probably the best benders on the market for large AWG cable bending. Any one here in CANADA have a handle on getting these here? THX.


 Never used one or seen one , they look easy to make.
but look what the are doing to the wire.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Gobeau said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to purchase a set of Bulldog Benders but can’t find them anywhere in CANADA! Amazon.com will not ship them up here and I’ve contacted a US reseller and their reply was the same “Sorry, we do not ship outside the US”! From what I can see, these are probably the best benders on the market for large AWG cable bending. Any one here in CANADA have a handle on getting these here? THX.


 Never used one or seen one , they look easy to make.
but look what the are doing to the wire.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

greenman said:


> Never used one or seen one , they look easy to make.
> but look what the are doing to the wire.https://youtu.be/Q5WAI5Fm--o



why purchase them they are simple enough to make!:surprise:
all you need is a picture of one.
but i would cover the pins with sections of thick rubber hose.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the greenlee one that has the 1/2" ratchet.


Partly cause I can put one of my long flex head ratchets on it if the wire requires extra English :laughing:


----------

